# [HowTo + Test] Isolieren mit Liquid-Tape und Plastik70



## der8auer (20. August 2011)

*Kondenswasser ist der größte Feind aller Extrem-Overclocker. Um dies zu vermeiden gibt es viele gängige Methoden wie z.B. Armaflex oder Knetgummi Isolierung. In diesem Thread möchte ich euch zwei Alternativen näher bringen.*

* Beide Varrianten sind in erster Linie Wege elektrisch zu Isolieren. D.h. sich eventuell bildendes Kondenswasser hat keine Auswirkung mehr auf die Hardware. Dennoch empfehle ich zusätzlich zu diesen Methoden thermisch mit Armaflex zu isolieren. Wie genau werde ich später in einem Test mit DICE genauer erleutern.*


​*Bezugsquellen:
*Plastik 70: Conrad
Liquid-Tape: Conrad​* 

Inhaltsverzeichnis:

*Isolieren mit Liquid-TapeInformationen zu Liquid-Tape
Vorbereiten der Hardware
Das Isolieren
Entfernen des LiquidTape​Isolieren mit Plastik 70Informationen zu Plastik 70
Vorbereiten der Hardware
Das Isolieren
Nachteile von Plastik 70​Liquid-Tape Praxistest mit DICE







*Isolieren mit Liquid-Tape*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Informationen zu PlastiDip LiquidTape



Spoiler



PlastiDip LiquidTape ist eine sogenannte Flüssigisolation. Ähnlich wie Schrumpfschlauch wird es normalerweise dazu eingesetzt Leitungen oder Stecker zu isolieren und ist logischerweise nicht elektrisch leitend. Im Auslieferungszustand ist es allerdings flüssig und lässt sich z.B. mit einem Pinsel auf jedem beliebigen Untergrund aufbringen. 

Kurze Details vom Hersteller:


VDE geprüft 57000 V/mm
Durchschlagsfestigkeit 7x höher als Isolierband, und 2x höher als Schrumpfschlauch
Ideale Schnellreparatur
hohe Abriebsfestigkeit und mechanische Belastbarkeit
wasserfest
Extrem flexibel
Rückstandlos zu entfernen



*Empfohlenes Werkzeug/Zubehör:*


Plastikspachtel
Tücher
 

Vorbereiten der Hardware:
Um sicherzustellen, dass das LiquidTape richtig haftet sollte die Hardware staubfrei sein. Des weiteren empfehle ich Sticker zu entfernen welche sich über Bauteilen wie Kondensatoren und Widerständen befinden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Isolieren:
Im Lieferumfang des LiquidTapes befindet sich eine Art Spachtel welcher zum Auftragen des Tapes gedacht ist. Dieser ist allerdings aus Metall weshalb ich empfehle etwas anderes zu verwenden um keine Bauteile auf der Hardware zu beschädigen. Optimal eignen sich kleine Plastikspachtel wie ihr sie bei Wärmeleitpasten oft finden könnt oder ein Pinsel aus dem Bastelladen.

Wie auf der Dose beschrieben muss das LiquidTape zunächst gut durchgerührt werden. Anschließend lässt die dünnflüssige Masse sehr leicht mit dem Spachtel aufbringen. Je nach Wunsch sind auch mehrere Lagen möglich. Eine dünne Schicht reicht meiner Meinung nach allerdings vollkommen aus, da wir hier nur elektrisch isolieren möchten und nicht thermisch. 
Der Hersteller gibt eine Stunde als Trockenzeit an. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es dann allerdings nur Oberflächentrocken und nicht ausgehärtet. Ich empfehle deshalb die Hardware mindestens 3h trocknen zu lassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vaykir hat das Auftragen des LiquidTapes für euch mal gefilmt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IFfqDDNHHo



Entfernen des LiquidTape:

Der große Vorteil des LiquidTape: Rückstandsloses Entfernen. Anfangs war ich besorgt ob evtl. kleine SMD Bauteile am Tape haften bleiben. Wie ihr auf den folgenden Bilder sehen könnt ist das nicht der Fall. Das LiquidTape lässt sich problemlos und wie versprochen Rückstandslos entfernen  Seid trotzdem vorsichtig beim Abziehen und geht Stück für Stück vor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die dauerhafte Alternative:
**Isolieren mit Plastik 70*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Informationen zu Plastik 70



Spoiler



Plastik 70 ist ein Isolationslack auf Acrylbasis. Der farblose lack wurde speziell dazu entwickelt Platinen und andere leitende Bauteile elektrisch zu isolieren. 

Kurze Details vom Hersteller:


Oberflächenwiderstand 30000000 MOhm
Trockenzeit 15-20min
Einsatztemperatur -70°C bis 100°C



*Empfohlenes Werkzeug/Zubehör:*


Pinsel
Kleine Pappbecher
Aceton (Zur Reinigung)
Tücher
 

Vorbereiten der Hardware:
Um sicherzustellen, dass das LiquidTape richtig haftet sollte die  Hardware staubfrei sein. Des weiteren empfehle ich Sticker zu entfernen  welche sich über Bauteilen wie Kondensatoren und Widerständen befinden. 
Bei meinem Ersten Versuch habe ich die PCIe Kontakte zum Schutz mit Klebeband geschützt. Allerdings ist das Lösungsmittel im Plastik70 sehr aggresiv und hat das Klebeband sofort abgelöst. Sollte einmal etwas daneben gehen entfernt das überschüssige Plastik70 sofort mit einem Tuch und Aceton oder einem vergleichbaren Lösungsmittel.



Das Isolieren:
Plastik 70 wird in einer Spraydose geliefert. Da wir gewisse Bereiche wie PCIe Kontakte auf keinen Fall isolieren wollen rate ich vom Aufsprühen allerdings ab. Wie oben beschrieben habe ich das selbst bereits mit einer abgeklebten Karte versucht und musste anschließend alle Kontakte wieder reinigen.
Ich verwende stattdessen kleine Pappbecher und sprühe dort etwas Plastik70 hinein. Anschließend trage ich es mit einem handelsüblichen Pinsel aus dem Bastelladen auf.

Wird Plastik70 aufgesprüht trocknet es innerhalb weniger Minuten. Beim Aufpinseln ist die Schicht allerdings deutlich dicker. Zur thermischen Isolation verwende ich Armaflex und ich habe festgestellt, dass dieses sehr leicht am Plastik70 haften bleibt wenn es nicht ausgehärtet ist. Ich empfehle hier mindestens 24h Trockenzeit.

Nach dem Trocknen ist Plastik 70 durch den leichten Glanz gut zu erkennen.

Vorher/Nachher-Vergleich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachteile von Plastik 70:
Das Entfernen des Isolationslacks von der Hardware nach dem Trocknen ist nicht mehr möglich. Sämtliche Garantieansprüche verfallen hierdurch.



*Liquid-Tape Praxistest mit DICE*

Update:

Mittlerweile habe ich das Liquid-Tape bei mehreren Karten und auch meinem Maximus IV Extreme verwendet. Am besten lässt es sich mit einem Pinsel aus dem Bastelladen auftragen. So bleibt die Schicht sehr dünn, trocknet schnell und isoliert trotzdem perfekt.
Ursprünglich wollte ich die ASUS Mars gar nicht isolieren, hatte während des Benchens aber massive Probleme mit Kondenswasser. Also habe ich mich entschlossen auch diese Karte mit LiquidTape zu isolieren. 

In diesem Bild seht ihr die wichtigste Stelle. Bei -65°C hat sich hier immer wieder Wasser gebildet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die kleinen Kondensatoren neben den VRAMs lassen sich so gut isolieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückseite des PCBs habe ich sicherheitshalber komplett mit LiquidTape isoliert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anschließend konnte ich problemlos für etwa 8 Stunden bei -65°C bis -70°C benchen und ich konnte bei HWBot überall Plätze in den Top 5 mit dieser Karte erreichen. Im 3DMarkVantage sogar Platz 1

[hwbot=2217703]submission[/hwbot]

Und noch ein Bild des Setups 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (24. August 2011)

Thema ist online 

DICE Test folgt wenn die Temperaturen hier wieder etwas humaner sind.


----------



## Icke&Er (24. August 2011)

Sehr schön erklärt Captain 

Also bei Methode 1. kann man ja fast mit Knete vergleiche, finde ich. Das macht glaube vom Arbeitsaufwand kaum einen Unterschied. Das mit dem Plastik-(Spray) ist glaube die beste Methode, nur bekommt man das nichtmehr ab.

MFG


----------



## der8auer (24. August 2011)

Danke 
Beide Varrianten sind von der Wirkung her identisch. Dadurch ist das Plastik70 klar im Nachteil. Zusätzlich lässt sich das LiquidTape mit Armaflex bekleben. Dadurch erreicht man maximale elektrische und thermische Isolation. Dank dem Tape lässt sich das Ganze dann rückstandslos entfernen. Das ist beim herkömmlichen bekleben mit Armaflex nicht möglich.


----------



## Freakezoit (24. August 2011)

Cool Roman thx werd ich mal testen wenn ich meine SS irgentwann mal repariert bekomme.


----------



## der8auer (25. August 2011)

Ich werde LiquidTape vorallem bei Karten wie meiner ASUS Mars verwenden. Möchte diese ungern verschandeln


----------



## chillinmitch (25. August 2011)

Danke für den Tip Roman. Das Liquidtape macht einen sehr guten eindruck, aber knapp 19,- für 100g sind auch nicht grade wenig.
Kann ich die angefangene Dose weiterverwenden oder trocknet das schnell ein ?


----------



## General Quicksilver (25. August 2011)

Erstmal Daumen hoch für das HowTo! 

Das Problem mit dem Abkleben der Kontakte kann aber gelöst, werden, in dem du statt normalem Klebeband spezielle nimmst, ich denke da z.B. an Kaptonband, denn das ist sehr belastbar (z.B.: Aceton kann dem nix anhaben, außer es löst irgendwannmal den Kleber drunter). Es ist auch sehr Wärmebeständig, der Nachteil ist halt, das es auch recht teuer ist.


----------



## der8auer (25. August 2011)

General Quicksilver schrieb:


> Erstmal Daumen hoch für das HowTo!
> 
> Das Problem mit dem Abkleben der Kontakte kann aber gelöst, werden, in dem du statt normalem Klebeband spezielle nimmst, ich denke da z.B. an Kaptonband, denn das ist sehr belastbar (z.B.: Aceton kann dem nix anhaben, außer es löst irgendwannmal den Kleber drunter). Es ist auch sehr Wärmebeständig, der Nachteil ist halt, das es auch recht teuer ist.



Danke für den Tip  War mir so nicht bewusst.




chillinmitch schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip Roman. Das Liquidtape macht einen sehr guten eindruck, aber knapp 19,- für 100g sind auch nicht grade wenig.
> Kann ich die angefangene Dose weiterverwenden oder trocknet das schnell ein ?


 
Du brauchst sehr wenig LiquidTape um eine Karte zu isolieren. Denke bei sparsamen Umgang lassen sich locker 10 Karten oder mehr mit einer Dose behandeln. Die Dose lässt sich wiederverschließen. Da ich es selbst noch nicht lange habe kann ich nicht einschätzen wann es eintrocknet.


----------



## der8auer (1. November 2011)

Update siehe Post #1: 

*Liquid-Tape Praxistest mit DICE


*


----------



## Hampti (13. November 2011)

also dieses liquid tape schaut echt interessant aus. ich denke ich werde mir das auch einmal beim conrad holen. danke für dein geteste.


----------



## dr.cupido (12. Januar 2012)

Gibts z.B. bei Conrad Liquid Tape®, schwarz im Conrad Online Shop für 18,74€


----------



## der8auer (12. Januar 2012)

Steht auch im ersten Posting unter Betugsquelle


----------



## Vaykir (24. Januar 2012)

Hast du nen Feinhaar- oder Borstenpinsel genommen?


----------



## der8auer (24. Januar 2012)

Borstenpinsel. Sowas: http://www.amazon.de/Milan-Borsten-...U9ZU/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1327439324&sr=8-5

Habe aber die Borsten zusätzlich noch mit der Schere gekürzt


----------



## Vaykir (25. Januar 2012)

Ok, hab nämlich gerade meine 8800 GT rückseitig isoliert mit dem Zeug. Ersten geht das sau fix, zweitens isses weniger aufwändig als die mistige knete und drittens siehts auch noch super aus. aber ich glaube, ich hab etwas zu wenig von dem guten tape genommen. teile schimmern da deutlich drunter her.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (25. Januar 2012)

Ne das passt schon so wie du das gemacht hast. Es reicht eine sehr dünne Schicht.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Januar 2012)

Alles klar, dann mache ich nachher noch vorne drauf.
Mal gucken ob ich da nen Video von mache 
Ich film ja so gerne allen Blödsinn.


----------



## chillinmitch (30. Januar 2012)

Hey, da das Zeug ja recht teuer ist und Conrad die preise erhöht hat - hier ein ebay-link - Liquidtape im Angebot.
Das zeug läuft auch unter dem Namen -Plasti Dip Flüssigisolation-. Ich hab leider noch bei Conrad 20,- bezahlt, hoffe das die bald liefern.


----------



## der8auer (30. Januar 2012)

Ich habe im ersten Posting noch ein Video von Vaykir eingefügt


----------



## Masterchief79 (30. Januar 2012)

Hab noch ein-zwei Fotos, das Liquid Tape war zwar schon älter und in ner anderen Dose (und vor drei Jahren abgelaufen ), funktionierte aber trotzdem einwandfrei:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hampti (8. Februar 2012)

bei der vom ebaylink macht mich nur stutzig dass da max -34°C steht. funktioniert das trotzdem?


----------



## der8auer (8. Februar 2012)

Bei Armaflex steht offiziell auch nur -50°C aber es geht problemlos tiefer  sollte schon gehen


----------



## Hampti (8. Februar 2012)

ok thx.


----------



## memphis@Mg (23. Oktober 2016)

Kurze Frage das liquid Tape nutzt ihr auch für die Isolierung um/am cpu Sockel oder sollte da die klassische armaflex Methode verwendet werden? 


Grüße


----------



## Junichii (22. September 2017)

memphis@Mg schrieb:


> Kurze Frage das liquid Tape nutzt ihr auch für die Isolierung um/am cpu Sockel oder sollte da die klassische armaflex Methode verwendet werden?
> 
> 
> Grüße



Er hat doch geschrieben dass er es auch auf dem  Maximus IV Extreme verwendet hat.  Sollte also Problemlos funktionieren.


----------

